# Stoeger P-350



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm not really big into shotgunning, but I've been getting opportunities to go waterfowling and the like and would like to use my own firearm instead of borrowing my buddies. 

My question about this specific firearm (Stoeger P-350) is in relation to the included choke tubes that come with it. 

Now I'm totally clueless about what each choke is used for. Modified, Full, Improved, etc...These words are foreign to me. 

I mainly just want to know which tube to use for shooting clay pigeons, whiche one for Turkey, which one for goose, which one for ducks, which one for pheasants, and which one for Grouse/woodcock. Thanks for any info ya'll can five me.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

in basic terms and specifically to your stoeger

from most open to tightest constriction-
cylinder
Improved cylinder
Modified
Improved Mod
Full

You'll notice that the end of each choke will have "notches"; 1 notch for full, 2 notches for IM, 3 for Mod, etc. etc...., this is to help you quickly identify which choke you have in the gun without unscrewing the choke.

more open choke like Cylinder to IC : closer shooting
tighter chokes like IM or full: longer distance shooting

it's probably better to think of it in these terms vs. "_what choke for each species_" as the hunting scenario and loads dictate more which choke is most appropriate.

example: you wouldn't use a full choke for shooting skeet (you could, but a more appropriate choke would be cylinder or IC.
In tight cover or flushing tight holding birds, cylinder is a good choice.

Pheasants are probably IC or mod again, dependent on your hunting conditions. (are you a blocker?)

for waterfowl it really depends on personal pref and if you're shooting steel or a lead alternative. Most guys probably opt for IC for over dekes when shooting steel and remember to look at your "warnings" on the tubes; You probably can't shoot steel through those IM or Full chokes on that stoeger. Mod would be a good choice for popping geese

Turkey? Full Choke

You'll probably find that 80-90% of your shooting will be with either the IC or Mod choke and that the IM will be the least used.

best of luck to you this season!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Well I guess that brings me to my next question, according to the Stoeger website for the P-350, it says that it's suitable for all shot from steel to high density rounds. I'd assume that this would mean the chokes supplied with the firearm would be sufficient to handle the steel loads...is this not correct? 

Thanks for the help with the choke question. I do know that it comes with a 'skeet' choke tube that actually says 'skeet' on it...it has '5' tick marks. 

But it's the steel load situation that now concerns me as most of my hunting with this firearm will be for Canadian Geese which require steel.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Be careful in the way you read this information. You're reading _marketing_ copy off a website - you're not reading SPEC information. they're just telling you what your gun is capable of doing not what EACH choke is suited for or capable of handling ALL loads. it's like saying my car is capable of hitting 150 mph - but that's not suitable for all conditions!

I can all but guarantee you that you cannot fire steel through that factory full or IM choke tubes. On the side of each tube, you will notice some language like ** not for use with steel shot**

as for the SK tube, that's exactly what I'm talking about;

5 notches: skeet (or cylinder)
4 notches: IC
3 notches: M
2 notches: IM
1 notch : F


for geese, just stick the IC or M in. again, depending on the type of hunting you're doing. and don't forget to post up some pics with your birds!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the help. I think I'll have to get this firearm. I just really loved the feel of it...shouldered nicely and compared to the 870 and 835(remington/mossberg) there was no slop in the pump itself...just seemed very solid. 

I think I'll just go get a modified choke for steel for geese...as I'd prefer a little tighter pattern. I may not be a very familiar with shotguns but I can usually put that load where it needs to go. 

Once again thanks for all your help and insight. If you ever get into archery/bowhunting I'll be hanging out in that forum!!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Once again thanks for all your help and insight. If you ever get into archery/bowhunting I'll be hanging out in that forum!!


WHAT?!! when there's so many better things to do like WATERFOWL hunting?!! :lol: 

Bop on in anytime you want, after your first good, goose smack down...

you'll be putting away that bow real quick!:evil: 

Get some hunts in and then I'd lay odds that you'll be converted to the "dark side"!!


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

My stoeger came with all 5 tubes. I have the auto m2000 model but if you are buying it new it should have more than one tube. S


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Don't forget to used some choke tube lube and apply a dab to the first couple of threads each time you change 'em. Works as an anti-sieze agent, so's ya won't be on here askin' how to get the stuck choke tube out.

Ya can find some at almost any sporting goods store or gun shop.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Sampsons_owner said:


> My stoeger came with all 5 tubes. I have the auto m2000 model but if you are buying it new it should have more than one tube. S


This one comes with all five tubes as well, including a turkey choke. The one they had in it was the 5.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I also shoot the M-2000.......You *Cannot* use the full or the X-full (turkey) choke tube while shooting steel shot. Close in 30yds or less IM Cyl.
I shoot the mod as I know there are geese around. And make sure you clean the gun "Before" you use it. Brand new guns are shipped with rust protection and will be required to be cleaned. The best way to learn about the gun is to take the gun out and shoot differant loads with differant chokes. Differant brands of shell also.....good luck....


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Good to see you got your questions answered I tried to type last night but just couldnt stay awake long enough and I had to go hunting this AM  


Carefull playing around with this waterfowl stuff. Notice my screen name? Notice I am never in the archery forums? Hmmm where do I spend my time these days. Hell I dont even have a tree stand up yet and I think my bow might be in the case under my bed.

:evil:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeah Brandon,

we still need to discuss that issue with your screen name! 

ditto for GF!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

That's what my buddy said. He said once you get bitten you'll find you can't do both. The funny thing is, when he took me hunting last week we filmed it all...it was Friday morning and we were just north of Coopersville...No wind, clear skies, like 45deg and a thick layer of frost. I'm panning the landscape giving a little narrative and I say, "We're here just experiencing one heck of a beautiful morning....(pause for effect)....for BOWHUNTING!!" At the time I said "Bowhunting" I stopped the camera on my buddy to see his reaction. He kinda just gave me a big FU look...then not 30 seconds later the geese came off roost and not 3 minutes later we had limited. It was a blast.


----------

